

IBM PC/AT had a fixed 5-ohm 50-watt resistor getting fairly hot - majke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer/AT#Power_supply

======
ild
You still need a bit of load if you run supply without the actual computer
connected.

